# Help on Episode Sub-Woofer ES-SUB-12-300 Settings?



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Please advice the best set-up?

Mode?
1) on?
2) off?
3) auto?

Phase?
1) 180? or
2) 0?

Crossover settings? Ranges as follows:
1) 40Hz
2) 80 Hz
3) 120 Hz
4) 160 Hz

Low Level
1) Left or Right
2) In or Out?

Thoughts please to get the best sound?


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

Mode: This will control whether the sub is on,off, or auto(signal sensing mode, will only turn amp on fully if a signal is sent.)

Phase: Leave at 0, useful if you have a second sub

Crossover: This depends on your other speakers, but a common setting is 80Hz. If your main speakers don't have a strong frequency response in the 100Hz range, I would consider 120Hz maybe.

Low Level: Connect the LFE out from your receiver to the inputs. It doesn't matter if its L or R, or even just one of the two.

Also, for more info on your sub setup, see page 7 of the manual, search "81012_MB_manual" and see page 7.
I would post the link, but I can't yet since I don't have the post count


----------



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the response!!!


----------

